# Why??



## Ladyhenri (May 28, 2009)

Do threads get locked once there is a difference in opinions?

I don't get it. We can't all get along and sometime we WILL have different opinions....

Once upon a time, threads where locked that Needed to be locked, but now this seems to be happening at random, even when there are no HOSTILE disagreements going on.

What happened to freedom of speech and expression?

Need to go find the forum rules.


----------



## Jhuidah (May 28, 2009)

That's a good question. There was one thread in particular that I thought had a lively debate going on...and then the lock.

(Either that, or I'm really hating because I couldn't get the rest of my two cents in.  )


----------



## soulie (May 28, 2009)

Maybe because of this


----------



## Allandra (May 29, 2009)

Ladyhenri said:


> Do threads get locked once there is a difference in opinions?
> 
> I don't get it. We can't all get along and sometime we WILL have different opinions....
> 
> ...


Ladyhenri,

When threads take an unfortunate nose dive, they're usually locked.  There are also times when the OP will ask for their thread to be locked or moved from the forum.


----------



## Ladyhenri (May 30, 2009)

Jhuidah said:


> That's a good question. There was one thread in particular that I thought had a lively debate going on...and then the lock.
> 
> (Either that, or I'm really hating because I couldn't get the rest of my two cents in.  )





I know right? Sometimes i actually feel a decent dialogue is going on, then adlock2:


----------



## Ladyhenri (May 30, 2009)

soulie said:


> Maybe because of this



I get you, but i honestly feel that sometimes this is not the case.


----------



## Ladyhenri (May 30, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Ladyhenri,
> 
> When threads take an unfortunate nose dive, they're usually locked.  There are also times when the OP will ask for their thread to be locked or moved from the forum.




Thanks for responding, Allandra.

I understand your point.

But I still feel that there are times when a thread is locked when it is perceived to be going the wrong way; but this may not always be the case. 

Sometimes it may be necessary to disagree a little, but more importantly, for every one to have equal opportunities to (respectfully) air how they feel, for there to be real harmony


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 31, 2009)

Ladyhenri said:


> Do threads get locked once there is a difference in opinions?
> 
> I don't get it. We can't all get along and sometime we WILL have different opinions....
> 
> ...


I wonder that myself. I really think its just the same few posters who come in every single thread that turn things sour. I just read one a few mins ago and its always the same folks. I know this isn't always the case. I have seen some threads locked and i don't understand why, but maybe we need to re read the forum rules.


----------



## LaidBak (May 31, 2009)

I'm kinda suprised this one is still open.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 13, 2009)

Ladyhenri said:


> I know right? Sometimes i actually feel a decent dialogue is going on, then adlock2:



Yeah, I have noticed that. It's as if some topics are not open for discussion, even if the conversation is civil. There's a lot of unspoken rules around here.  



TaurusAngel said:


> I wonder that myself. I really think its just the same few posters who come in every single thread that turn things sour. I just read one a few mins ago and its always the same folks. I know this isn't always the case. I have seen some threads locked and i don't understand why, but maybe we need to re read the forum rules.



Hmmm....I have noticed that, too. I sometimes wonder why these people aren't receiving some type of warning.  IDK, maybe the mods & admins don't think it's that serious. But then again, it they keep closing the threads because of one or two people . I can darn near predict that a thread will be closed after certain people comment.


----------



## Coco_Sips781 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah we should have a freedom of speech, but some people don't know how to monitor themselves well and it creates unnecessary drama.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 13, 2009)

yea i think its ridiculous how frequently threads get locked. 

like you said ppl disagree. and if you make a thread stating your opinion you can guarantee someone is going to disagree with you. thats not a reason to close down an interesting topic. 
also what i find annoying is when a thread DOES take a srs nosedive usually bc two ppl are going back and forth and may be going too far. but then they stop and agree to disagree and then the thread carries on as normal w. no more drama but w. a constructive convo/debate and it STILL gets shut down. like wth?? it seems to me some mods dont really know all thats going on and they see a few little snippits and then just close down a perfectly good thread. its PAST frustrating  

i can go on and on but ill stop here before i get banned or get this thread locked


----------



## Kirei (Jun 13, 2009)

I hate how we can't ask about memebrs that aren't here anymore! Thread gets the auto clank!

No Fair!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well get your own forum and call the shots.....


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 20, 2009)

Many of these threads even the hostile ones will die off on their own. You can only beat the same subject for so long before you get bored or tired of arguing. Sometimes locking deprives those that are arguing a chance to resolve problems. I'm noticing a lot of unresolved feelings coming across in other threads between certain individuals. I think Moderators should also become mediators. Hmmm that would be interesting. But I kind of like the hands off approach from the Modz here at LHCF. Hmmm


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

I honestly didn't know there was any acrimony here. I'm pretty new and have only heard of maybe 2 disagreements. For a board of this size- that is amazing. Something must be going right.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 20, 2009)

Pandora1975 said:


> I honestly didn't know there was any acrimony here. I'm pretty new and have only heard of maybe 2 disagreements. For a board of this size- that is amazing. Something must be going right.



At first I was amazed by this post, then I see you just joined in May. Trust me you'll see more than 2 disagreements that lead to locked threads as the months go on!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jun 21, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> At first I was amazed by this post, then I see you just joined in May. Trust me you'll see more than 2 disagreements that lead to locked threads as the months go on!



 Yesssir!  Live and learn!


----------



## kayte (Jun 21, 2009)

> I honestly didn't know there was any acrimony here. I'm pretty new and have only heard of maybe 2 disagreements. For a board of this size- that is amazing. Something must be going right.



  : 
LONG HAIR CARE FORUM DISCUSSION'S BOARD
we-ll..as long as you stay on _the above side of the fence _

and a.v.o.i.d as long as you can
straying over to

 adlock2:
*LONG HAIR CARE FORUM'S OTHER TOPICS*


chances are very good...
you may retain your innasense a bit longer 

just jokin ~~~


----------



## kayte (Jun 21, 2009)

> For a board of this size- that is amazing. Something must be going right.


this is accurate..it's a great board


----------



## ambergirl (Jun 26, 2009)

While I enjoy posting and reading  in this forum I have to agree with the folks who think the moderating is too heavy handed and biased towards certain opinions. Religious folks seem to get a serious pass on being rude, insulting, and at times abusive...while other folks who may be having a civil discussion about a controversial topic get locked down in a heart beat. And if you ask for an explanation, the mods basically tell you "you know what you did"...not very helpful. 

The moderating and removal of perfectly civil and thoughtful posts regarding Michael Jackson is another example of censoring threads so that certain perspectives are silenced. 

Yes, we could all start our own forum, but is that really the answer? Can't we as black women come to some understanding that while we are connected to each other in many ways, our strength comes from bring our individual spirits and perspectives to the table?


----------

